# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Terrific drone video....

## MIke R

My friend David Cox got himself a drone and an HD camera and made this 
 amazing video of the 2014 season....


http://youtu.be/ebBAY3bFsWY


http://youtu.be/ebBAY3bFsWY

----------


## andynap

Nice video- looks like constant parade. What is the structure in the opening shot and why is it jammed.

----------


## KevinS

Andy, that looks like it is Tea Dance at the Boatslip.  They get quite the crowd.

----------


## MIke R

> Andy, that looks like it is Tea Dance at the Boatslip.  They get quite the crowd.




Thats is what it is.....and its like that every single  day from memorial to labor 

wendi and  lena and I are in multiple carnival shots  but you have to know where to look to see us

----------


## Rosemary

Wonderful!  Beautiful.  What a place, what a place.  A big thank you to the Drone developer...  Did I see CeeJay fishing?

----------


## MIke R

> ..  Did I see CeeJay fishing?



i don't think so

----------


## gjd618

Wow.  That is terrific.  I haven't been to Provincetown for many years,  but growing up, our family would go every now and then for the weekend and I have such fond memories of those times.  Except the Boatslip place looks like a nightmare to me but I hate crowds.  He did a wonderful job with this!

----------


## MIke R

He did this one the past weekend filming the lighting of the traditional lobster pot tree 


http://youtu.be/gYT9L3bIxtE

----------


## gjd618

Very nice!

----------


## stbartshopper

That is a wonderful video and song. We just put Provincetown on our list to go back. What is the best time to go when maybe it is not so crowded?

----------


## KevinS

Mike can answer better than I can, but late September/early October is pretty sweet.

----------


## MIke R

> That is a wonderful video and song. We just put Provincetown on our list to go back. What is the best time to go when maybe it is not so crowded?




Absolutely  positively  September

----------


## T3

June, especially during the week of the Portuguese Festival (June 25-28 in 2015), is also a great time - more crowded than September but before the peak summer crowds ...

PF2.jpg
Portuguese Festival Parade

DM1.jpg
Blessing Of The Fleet
BOF2.jpg

----------


## MIke R

Yeah that would be up there for sure ..it's just June weather can be so iffy at times...but yes that is without a doubt my favorite weekend there

----------

